# Felt F1 vs Felt FC vs Cannondale EVO



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

Posted this in Bikes and Frames, but someone recommended I post it here as well

Thinking about purchasing a new frame

I have been thinking about either a 2011 Felt F1 or 2012 Cannondale EVO

Obviously I can probably get the Felt F1 cheaper but more interested in the ride quality 

I am not sure that I will be able to test ride either frame

I have ridden the 2011 Felt FC 

It fits me well and seems to be plenty stiff for me - will I notice any difference in the ride quality between the FC and the F1?

The geometry between the Felt and Cannondale:

Cannondale size 58: Virtual TT 57.5, STA 73, HTA 73.5, Head tube length 17.5, Stack 57.7, Reach 39.9, Wheelbase 99.6

Felt F1 58: Virtual TT 58, STA 73.5, HTA 74, Head tube length 16, Stack 56.9, Reach 41.2, Wheelbase 100.0

Thanks in advance for any thoughts!!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey, WEG, that was me. terbennett was one of the guys I had in mind when I suggested the Felt forum, but he checked in up in Bikes -n- Frames.

If anyone else can provide any comments regarding how a 2011 or 2012 Felt F1 rides compared to a Felt FC frame (which would at least include the F3, F4, and F5 from 2011, and I'm guessing the F6 for 2012 as well, I'd appreciate the assist, since I dragged WEG in here! 

Thanks everyone!

-- Don4


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Don4!

Appreciate the assist


----------

